# New site this morning in sunny N FL.



## ccpe (Feb 21, 2021)

I found this site this morning.  Lots of bottle just laying on the surface.  Can't wait to date them. Some aren't too old but I haven't even started looking at the bottle of the hill.


----------



## treeguyfred (Feb 21, 2021)

these little out of the way sites can be interesting.... the tiny house suggests less than affluent life styles which then suggests less than desirable bottles ..BUT! a surprise can also be hiding there somewhere... maybe a cherished item from "grandma or grandpa" ......
~ best of luck to you in your hunt!
~Fred


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 21, 2021)

Some times behind these type of houses they bury there trash behind the house. a metal detector would help you find that. Good Luck. LEON.


----------



## ccpe (Feb 21, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Some times behind these type of houses they bury there trash behind the house. a metal detector would help you find that. Good Luck. LEON.


I have a friend lined up to go out with me next time with his metal detector.  It works great because he never wants to keep any finds!


----------



## east texas terry (Feb 21, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Some times behind these type of houses they bury there trash behind the house. a metal detector would help you find that. Good Luck. LEON.


SOME TIMES THERE WILL BE A OLDER HOUSE THERE BEFORD THEY HAD THIS HOUSE YOU COULD FIND OLDER TRASH PIT WITH A METAL DETECTOR


----------



## ccpe (Feb 21, 2021)

Does anyone know what this bottle was used for?  There are a lot of them.  Whoever was living there was having

 a great time because there seems to be a lot of liquor bottles.


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 21, 2021)

Looks like it would have been used in a barber shop.


----------



## ccpe (Feb 21, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Looks like it would have been used in a barber shop.


Seems like people from all times love their hair.  I found a lot of hair tonic bottles on another site that is less than a mile from this one.


----------



## east texas terry (Feb 21, 2021)

ccpe said:


> Does anyone know what this bottle was used for?  There are a lot of them.  Whoever was living there was havingView attachment 219652 a great time because there seems to be a lot of liquor bottles.


I WOULD GUESS IT IS CHEAP WINE BOTTLE  MOST BARBER SHOP BOTTLE HAS A SMALL HOLE


----------



## RelicRaker (Feb 21, 2021)

I see mostly household cleaners and food & liquor bottles but  you're in a good era for ACL sodas. I'd definitely kick around and try to find the oldest area of the dump. GL&HH


----------



## east texas terry (Feb 21, 2021)

RelicRaker said:


> I see mostly household cleaners and food & liquor bottles but  you're in a good era for ACL sodas. I'd definitely kick around and try to find the oldest area of the dump. GL&HH


YOU ARE RIGHT  IF THERE ARE LOTS OF  LIQUOR BOTTLE  THERE WILL BE OLD SODAS  I AM DIGGING A 1940,S SITE  WITH A LOTS WHISKEY BOTTLE  AND  DUGI OVER 50 SMALL COKE BOTTLE AND OTHER SODAS


----------



## ccpe (Feb 22, 2021)

RelicRaker said:


> I see mostly household cleaners and food & liquor bottles but  you're in a good era for ACL sodas. I'd definitely kick around and try to find the oldest area of the dump. GL&HH


It looks like the trash dump went down the hill so I'm going to search the entire area.  Thanks!


----------



## J.R. Collector (Feb 22, 2021)

What city are you digging in?


----------



## sandchip (Feb 23, 2021)

ccpe said:


> Does anyone know what this bottle was used for?  There are a lot of them.  Whoever was living there was havingView attachment 219652 a great time because there seems to be a lot of liquor bottles.



Being in the deep South, this would be my guess.  Made in Cairo, Ga.  Sadly, they went out of business a few years back.  Best store bought syrup you could get (IMHO).


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 23, 2021)

sandchip said:


> Being in the deep South, this would be my guess.  Made in Cairo, Ga.  Sadly, they went out of business a few years back.  Best store bought syrup you could get (IMHO).
> 
> View attachment 219730


Now, I want pancakes. Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 23, 2021)

sandchip said:


> Being in the deep South, this would be my guess.  Made in Cairo, Ga.  Sadly, they went out of business a few years back.  Best store bought syrup you could get (IMHO).
> 
> View attachment 219730


I also found this item seems to be the go to for Roddenbery lovers.








						Gilley's Cane Field Syrup 1 22oz Jar ✔Roddenbery’s Cane Patch Buyers Approved✔  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Gilley's Cane Field Syrup 1 22oz Jar ✔Roddenbery’s Cane Patch Buyers Approved✔ at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ccpe (Feb 23, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> What city are you digging in?


Lake City - There's a lot of abandoned houses all over this area.  The vines can be horrible but I'll risk it.


----------



## ccpe (Feb 23, 2021)

sandchip said:


> Being in the deep South, this would be my guess.  Made in Cairo, Ga.  Sadly, they went out of business a few years back.  Best store bought syrup you could get (IMHO).
> 
> View attachment 219730


Thank your so much!  There's a lot of these so the owner must of had a sweet tooth.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Feb 23, 2021)

ccpe said:


> Lake City - There's a lot of abandoned houses all over this area.  The vines can be horrible but I'll risk it.




I have property in Ft.White. I know there area. I am in Sarasota as we speak but before coronavirus I was digging alot around up there. Wouldn't mind helping out someday


----------



## ccpe (Feb 23, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> I have property in Ft.White. I know there area. I am in Sarasota as we speak but before coronavirus I was digging alot around up there. Wouldn't mind helping out someday


That's awesome.  Let's go look for bottles.


----------

